# Datum - 2 Minuten addieren



## Guest (4. Feb 2006)

Danke, dass ihr mir helft - ich bin offensichtlich zu dämlich.

habe eine Zeit 

```
DateFormat a = new SimpleDateFormat(hh:mm:ss)
```

dieser zeit möchte ich zwei Minnuten addieren. Die "2" liegt als String vor.

Wie zum Henker mach ich das?

Danke!?!

_Editiert von L-ectron-X am 06.02.2006 um 12:53 Uhr.
Titel angepasst._


----------



## Sky (4. Feb 2006)

Guck Dir mal Calendar an


----------



## bygones (4. Feb 2006)

Wie der Name schon sagt DateFormat ist zum formatieren eiens Datums da... wie gesagt - Calendar z.b. hilft da besser


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Feb 2006)

Wenn du es selbst schreiben willst, kann das so aussehen:

```
import java.text.*;
import java.util.*;

public class AddMinutes {
   private Date now;
   private DateFormat formatter;
   
   public AddMinutes(String minutes) {
      formatter = new SimpleDateFormat("HH:mm:ss");
      now = new Date();
      System.out.println(formatter.format(now));
      long millis = add(Integer.parseInt(minutes));
      System.out.println(formatter.format(new Date(millis)));
   }
   
   private long add(int minutes) {
      return now.getTime() + minutes * 60000;
   }

   public static void main(String[] args) {
      new AddMinutes("2");
   }
}
```
Ich habe hier berücksichtigt, dass dein Argument ein String ist.


----------



## Guest (6. Feb 2006)

Danke für eure Hilfe!!!
Konnte zwar nichts direkt übernehmen aber anhand der Tipps und des Codes von L-ectron-X ist mein Problem behoben!!!


----------

